# female sat after first egg



## nathan (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

This is the first time I have ever had a cockatiel egg, and from what I researched before letting them breed I found out that they usually start incubating after laying 2-3 eggs.

Well my hen laid her first egg on the 22nd (5 days ago) and started incubating the egg straight away. She is now up to 3 eggs and the male has been helping her incubate. 

So has this happened to other people and will it cause much of a problem if they eggs become fertile?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I guess your hen just doesn't want to have the babies hatch. I hope it's a sign she will be a good mom.
I have read that this happens sometimes.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

My hens do this. The chicks will hatch like normal but not together. They will hatch up to 10 days apart which can be problematic. The youngest ones in this scenario will always need to be helped with some hand feedings in that case. But that's another topic, the point is this isn't unheard of.


----------



## nathan (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, she is currently on 4 eggs and everything seems to be going good. Will keep you updated


----------



## bocagem (Apr 27, 2013)

Following.

Same thing is happening to me right now. She's been sitting on them since she laid the first one.


----------



## bearcubpak (Oct 24, 2014)

My birds do the same ,first egg hatched and they got busy feeding baby and never got chance to hatch other eggs , so only one Baby grown up other eggs were wasted.


----------



## nathan (Sep 23, 2014)

They ended up hatching 4 of 6 eggs but unfortunately at 3 weeks of age decided to kill the babies.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry. How awful for you.


----------

